# Межпозвоночная грыжа L5-S1. Помогите разобраться, что происходит



## sonyagrmv (11 Мар 2017)

Добрый день.
У меня межпозвоночная грыжа, и мне 20, девушка

История такая: в середине января заболела спина, совсем не сильно -  точно так же раньше каждый раз перед началом ментруации болела. Только в этот раз боль не прекращалась, месячные вовремя не пришли и даже после того как пришли боль не ушла. Я связала это все с гинекологией, пыталась выяснить в чем проблема, но ничего не нашли. Параллельно с этим продолжала заниматься раз-два в неделю йогой (сразу скажу что я ничего серьезного на занятиях никогда не делала так как очень не спортивная сама по себе и занималась я ей в общей сложности месяцев 5) и после занятий состояние спины не ухудшалось и не улучшалось.

Однажды в середине февраля (то есть через месяц после того как началась слабая боль) на следующий день после йоги у меня по нарастающей к вечеру сильно заболела спина. Так что уже ни с каким пмс не спутаешь.
Согнуться не могла, сидеть было больно, лежа чувствовала себя лучше. Ту тянуще-ноющую слабую боль которая была у меня до этого на протяжении месяца я никак с новым приобретением не связала по началу. думала потянула что-то себе, боль была резкая.
Продолжала ходить на учебу и ждала пока само пройдет пару дней. дней через пять просто никуда не пошла думала отлежусь получше станет но все становилось хуже понеслась в поликлинику. направили меня к неврологу. Она мне сделала рентген (про мрт и не заикнулась) посмотрела на мой сколиоз 2ой степени, определила мне остеохондроз и от боли выписала уколы

дексалгин и мидокалм на пять дней

И направила в центр мануальной терапии, до которого я так и не добралась. Пока делала уколы становилось лучше но не могу сказать что прямо очень. характер боли никак не менялся, она только слабее становилась. под середину уколов я смогла нагибаться, набралась храбрости и отрезала себе ногти на ногах. после этого как будто никак уколов и не было. оставшиеся почти вообще перестали помогать. как только они закончились мне стало становиться только хуже. так еще и в левую ногу отдавать стало.

Пошла сама сделала МРТ

Дорзальные грыжи дисков: на фоне диффузной протрузии медианно-парамедианная левосторонняя экструзия L5/S1 размером 0.65 см, с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка и каудальной миграцией в левом медианно-nарамедианном секторе на 0.3 см; минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала сужен до 1.1 см: просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска асимметричен, D>S, умеренно сужен слева.
Дорзальные протрузии дисков: медианно-парамедианная правосторонняя L4/5 размером 0.3 см, с
незначительной деформацией дурального мешка; минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного  канала не сужен; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска асимметричен, D<S, не сужен.

Прежде чем я добралась до нейрохирурга я пошла к терапевту.
она выписала мне уколы:

10 дней Мильгамма и Вольтарене
и мазь диклофенак.

На этих ребятах я сейчас и держусь. Они мне дали изменения. Боль в спине почти прошла. Утром ее нет, чувствую ее очень слабо выраженной на протяжении дня. Но если проведу очередные 2-4 часа в поликлинике в очередной очереди на ногах в очереди на очередные анализы и уколы, то уже не ломает пополам, а больше напоминает боль усталости как будто я двое суток только ходила и стояла, болит конечно, но больше раздражает.
но теперь после нескольких часов на ногах на первый план выходит боль в ноге. характер ее постоянно меняется. то колет, то ноет, то ломит по всей длине ноги сзади. подошва стопы может немножко онеметь или поколоть.

к нейрохирургу добралась, тот посоветовал традиционное лечение физиотерапия и лфк и капельницу прокапать гормональную кажется. до этого дело еще не дошло так как что бы в моей поликлинике мне начали ставить капельницу мне надо дождаться результатов крови на вич и прочее и биохимию для стационара ( все как всегда растягивается на недели)

так как мне еще до назначенного лечения нейрохирургом ждать и ждать очередная волна паники растет во мне по поводу изменений моего самочувствия ИТАК ВОПРОС:

ЧТО СО МНОЙ ПРОИСХОДИТ? мне становится лучше раз боль в спине уходит? даже не смотря на то что нога то колит то еще чего? или все только ухудшается и мне только нерв сильнее пережало? я вообще не понимаю что чувствует человек с грыжей который идет на поправку, когда мне думать что мне помогают уколы, а когда предпринимать срочные действия потому что мне становится хуже
Я правильно поняла что операцию на грыжу тоже можно делать только в какой то определенный момент и допустим через год может быть уже поздно? 
должна ли капельница (если предположить что лечение назначено правильно) убрать боль до нуля и в спине и в ноге и тогда я начну заниматься физиотерапией или у меня боль должна после капельницы только ослабеть и я буду ощущать какие-то боли и в спине и в ноге еще год например?

объясните пожалуйста хотя бы примерно что меня ожидает. что есть норма при успешном лечении в течении года/полугода, а когда нужно думать что лечение не помогает, менять его или готовится к операции пока не поздно. а то я так при каждом малейшем изменении буду дергаться и паниковать(

я слишком молода и слишком паникер, спасибо заранее


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2017)

@sonyagrmv, здравствуйте!

Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## sonyagrmv (12 Мар 2017)

Пленка мрт выглядит так:

     

Все что есть на диске тут.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3F_Gq0fdx9IakduMXdLZDhRNXM

Еще сегодня утром впервые за долгое время с самого утра спина дает о себе знать. Обычно просыпаюсь как будто здоровая, сегодня по всей левой ноге колики слабые такие бегают в икре и стопе больше всего. Сама спина не болит

Противоотечная гормональная терапия прописанная нейрохирургом для капельницы
NaCl, Euphilini, Dexazoni, Novocaini
(еще не проводилась. возможно сделать только через полторы недели примерно. анализы жду для стационара)


----------

